# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Head-mounted displays or helmet mounted displays, HMD >  Vivi, head mounted display, Method Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Method Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Method designs head-mounted display for surgeons"
The Vivi device displays vital signs of patients within a clinician’s field of vision by communicating with other monitoring equipment.

by Tom Banks
October 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Method Work | Vivi - A head mounted display to help medical clinicians monitor patient health

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> Method and GlobalLogic collaborated with healthcare start-up Bay Innovations to design and engineer a wearable product that revolutionizes patient care.
> Conventional head-mounted display (HMD) products, like Google Glass or Vuzix M100, are engineered to provide a sophisticated and versatile software development platform, but are too generalized for specific applications. Vivi is designed to leverage appropriate technologies with a specialized, user-centered solution that is value-engineered rather than bloated with excessive features.

----------

